# BBG's Division 1 and Titanium XL Log - An Athletix Adventure.



## BigBlackGuy (Oct 6, 2011)

*The supplies:








*

Dosing Protocol:
Titanium XL: 2 Caps AM, 2 caps PM
Division 1: 2 Caps AM, 2 caps preworkout, 2 caps postworkout, 1 cap PM
 
The titanium dosing is regular, but the division 1 dosing is twice the normal amount 

Now for the write-ups so you can familiarize yourself 

Titanium XL + Division 1: The All Natural Testosterone Powerhouse Stack!

*What is Athletix Titanium?*

Athletix Sports is proud to release Titanium as its first product. Here at Athletix we set out to develop a product for athletes by athletes. We surveyed people from every discipline including football, MMA, baseball, and bodybuilding and when they spoke we listened. They asked for ingredients that complies with all sports agencies such as the NCAA and we listened. They asked for a product that would naturally raise testosterone without the use of or prohormones, that would help shred fat, and help elevate their intensity and take their training to the next level and we listened. Lastly, athletes like yourself asked us to openly list our ingredients and dump the idea of a proprietary blend so that they know they know they are getting what they deserve and we listened.

*What does Athletix Titanium contain?*

Titanium contains three core ingredients that cover every aspect of athletic training from maximizing recovery to increasing maximum repetitions. These ingredients include Fenugreek containing 50% fenusides (compare to Testofen), Indole-3-carbinol (I3C), and L-Carnitine-L-Tartrate (LCLT). Most fenugreek formulations contain less than half of the fenusides that Titanium contains which means you are getting less of the shred-it-up-in-the-gym stuff and more of the useless byproducts that can cause stomach discomfort and other side effects. Fenusides found in Titanium have a myriad of positive benefits including greatly enhancing natural testosterone levels, decreasing bad cholesterol , increasing good cholesterol, increasing libido and sexual performance, and modulating the insulin response. These effects alone promote the highest level of training intensity, recovery, and overall athletic performance while maintaining a higher level of health to keep you going.

The second ingredient is Indole-3-carbinol a potent anti-estrogen that works by increasing enzymatic degradation of estradiol and other estrogens that rob you of athletic performance and bring your intensity to a halt. Athletix crams 200mg I3C into every serving to ensure that you arent being robbed of your talent by a predominately female hormone.

The final ingredient we decided to put into Titanium is L-Carnitine-L-Tartrate (LCLT ) a dipeptide that is clinically proven to decrease exercise induced tissue damage and optimize recovery times. There are multiple studies conducted on LCLT on performance enhancement and they all agree that it plays a part in decreasing the amount of time it takes to recover and pack on mass.
*What can I expect from Athletix Titanium?*

Titanium is the closest you will get to achieving the growth from prohormones without the liver, kidney, and lipid dysfunction associated with it. Users can expect to see:

Greatly Accelerated Growth (given the proper diet of 1-2g of protein per pound of bodyweight)
Decrease Recovery Time Between Workouts
Massive Increase in Total Testosterone
Decrease in Fat Tissue
Marked Increase in Strength and Explosiveness
Enhanced Sexual Performance
Sounds too good to be true, right? Think again, Titanium was created to pick up where other testosterone boosters fail, with weak ingredients and poor dosage profiles. To maximize effectiveness be sure you are eating between 15 and 20 kcal/lb. of body weight depending on your body structure and goals as well as 1-2g protein/lb. of body weight.

*Why Athletix Titanium?*

Here at Athletix we strive to keep the customer as our number one concern. We take all feedback constructively and we wont settle for anything less than the best products for the lowest prices. Titanium brings you a 30 day supply for more than $10 less than other knock offs. We also guarantee that none of our ingredients will cause a failed drug test with the NCAA and we have all of our products tested to ensure purity. We put profits second to our customers and we hope to keep you as a potential customer.

Athletix Sports Division I ; Potent SHBG Inhibitor

*What is SHBG?*

It is commonly thought that the testosterone that we have in our body is circulating freely in our blood and your total testosterone level is correlated with your ability to gain muscle. Total testosterone levels are exactly that, the total amount circulating at any given time but this is only half of the information about the ability of your body to utilize this vital muscle-building steroid. The average person has approximately 98% of their circulating total testosterone bound to a plasma protein called sex-hormone-binding globulin which renders testosterone completely inactive. This means that only 2% of the testosterone is available for your body to utilize for increasing recovery and muscle mass. Luckily for all of us this process is completely reversible and is used to keep your body at homeostasis. Unfortunately for some, your body may feel as though homeostasis for your free testosterone level is less than what you would desire it to be and therefore inactivate a considerable amount of your total testosterone, robbing you of athletic performance and recovery.

*What is 3,4-divanillyltetrahydrofuran?*

3,4-divanillyltetrahydrofuran (3,4-D) is an ingredient found in stinging nettle root extracts and is a very potent inhibitor of SHBG. 3,4-D is a competitive inhibitor and therefore competes with testosterone at the binding site. Since 3,4-D is also a more potent ligand for the SHBG binding site it binds stronger and for a longer amount of time, increasing the likelihood that it will become bound and prevent a testosterone molecule from becoming bound.
Another paradoxical process of interest in relation to 3,4-D is that in response to increasing levels of testosterone SHBG levels are actually decreased causing a positive feedback loop that leads to a greater percentage of inhibition given the same dosage.

*Can Division I be used in PCT?*

Division I is the perfect product to use in PCT as circulating testosterone levels are very low and SHBG is often very high. For maximum results in PCT stack Division I with Titanium XL +/- an aromatase inhibitor such as PES Erase.

*Can Division I be stacked with other products?*

Here at Athletix Sports we develop all of our products to be stacked together. Division I can be used along with fantastic results but by stacking a total testosterone boosting agent such as Formula X or Titanium XL you can maximize the level of free testosterone available. Another good class of products to stack with Division I are aromatase inhibitors, which can also work synergistically with Division I by preventing circulating, free testosterone from converting to various estrogens.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Oct 6, 2011)

Now, this is day 4.  I'm currently on a low calorie diet... fasting for 12-16 hours.  Let me explain...

I start eating around 8PM and stop eating around 4 AM.  Don't ask about the crazy hours of sleep/awake.  I have 10 grams of BCAA or similiar amino acids before my workout and right after my workout.  Then 30 minutes post BCAAs I eat a real meal, usually steak, rice, veggies... something like that.  Then I eat two more meals later that are mostly fat and protein.  Coconut oil is a staple of my diet as well right now 

Workout is as follows:

M: Chest
T: Back
W: Legs
T: Shoulders
F: Legs

I just do 2-3 exercises a day, except arms where I use 4-5 exercises with less sets.

*Effects I have noticed since Day 1:*

Increased strength.  I'm putting up more weight than usual, especially considering I've been struggling to simply maintain my strength during this cut.

INSANE morning wood.  Honestly.  Every day so far I've woken up with wood that won't go away for 20-30 minutes.  It's good because I can get some reading in during this time... lol

Libido is up, but not as much as I'd like despite the wood.  I see the 'ol lady this Friday (aka tomorrow) and I'll let you guys in on the details (prepare for TMI!!!!)

Something I expected but also feared... I now wakeup hungry (as opposed to previously where I did not).  I also get hungrier soon during my fasted period.  Must be the fenugreek!


----------



## packers6211 (Oct 6, 2011)

Sweet bro I'm in on this for sure. I got bottle of Titanium xl, division 1 and waiting on Formula X to do a stack. Glad I can see yours to see how well it works. Good luck!


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Oct 8, 2011)

So ok... now, this will sound weird. But apparently I smell like a stack of pancakes? And the ladies love that? Also... other things... benefit from the fenugreek maple syrup lol

Looking forward to getting into week 2. I think this'll be the magic hour (week).... where the effects REALLY take off. Still with the morning wood, which works out well when I'm with the GF lol


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Oct 9, 2011)

AnabolicMinds.com Forum - SHBG's Prostate Cancer Ties

"With regard to SHBG, there was a strong association between higher levels and a positive cancer diagnosis. The exact nature of this relationship is unclear. It could mean many things, such as an active role of SHBG in disease, a preventative role of free testosterone; or even an effect rather than cause."


----------



## chris42393 (Oct 9, 2011)

i agree !!!


----------



## JudgementDay (Oct 10, 2011)

Smell like pancakes lol. Few people say they smell like syrup from the Fenugreek, I don't get that side but sounds fun lol


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Oct 12, 2011)

Added 20 lbs. to my squats and romanian deadlifts... No idea how this happened.  Perhaps the D1 and Titanium XL?  I will have to see if this continues...


----------



## packers6211 (Oct 12, 2011)

Nice man 20lbs increase is wicked good. Hope you see more pr's come your way.


----------



## JudgementDay (Oct 12, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> Nice man 20lbs increase is wicked good. Hope you see more pr's come your way.


 
I love your avatar lol


----------



## packers6211 (Oct 13, 2011)

Yeah man that scene of family guy where he smashes through the door was me when I tried the original Mesomorph and nitrate.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Oct 16, 2011)

Ok so call me crazy... but my girl has been telling her friends about our sex, and now they are gaming for threesomes.  But she doesn't seem so down... but I'll convince her.

Titanium XL and Division 1 stack... guaranteed to get you laid twice at once, or your money-back! 

Oh and my shoulder workout was NICE on Thursday.  Added 5 lbs. to my OHP db press and decided to hit up hang cleans for the first time in a few weeks.  I felt great doing them, worked my way up to 175x6.  Not even sore (and I'm ALWAYS sore for days after hang cleans) so I'm thinking I can easily bump it up to 185-190 for the next workout.

This week will be epic  AND I'm definitely leaner, the girl said so, and she wouldn't lie right? lol


----------



## packers6211 (Oct 17, 2011)

Threesomes!!!!!! I hate you man, just be carefull never know when they may set you up and one comes in like Nicole Bass lol


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Oct 17, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> Threesomes!!!!!! I hate you man, just be carefull never know when they may set you up and one comes in like Nicole Bass lol



Nah lol I've met them all for the most part... that would be horrifying.


----------



## JudgementDay (Oct 21, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> Threesomes!!!!!! I hate you man, just be carefull never know when they may set you up and one comes in like Nicole Bass lol


 

I had to google that and um.......


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Oct 22, 2011)

JudgementDay said:


> I had to google that and um.......



HAHA you dug deep to find that smilie

Alright guys, here's the update after 5 days of no updates.

I am bigger.  Took my measurements and I'm up a few inches total, which really, really surprises me.  I was thinking yesterday how much stronger/bigger I looked and I had to know for sure.  Waist has not changed at all (sitting 31-32" depending on the day).

So far, this has been a great success!  I'm sure it will continue to be as well.  Now, I wish I this stack for bulking, because my appetite is crazy but I'm making sure to control it.  The recomp IS fantastic though.


----------



## Bonesaw (Oct 22, 2011)

this is the stack I've been wanting to take for a while, now.  Glad to see its working for you.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Oct 25, 2011)

Bonesaw said:


> this is the stack I've been wanting to take for a while, now.  Glad to see its working for you.



I recommend it highly.  It's not even that expensive.

DELOAD WEEK THIS WEEK!!!!


----------



## Bonesaw (Oct 25, 2011)

I have some formula-x coming my way, so if funds permit i'd like to run all 3.


----------



## JudgementDay (Oct 29, 2011)

Bonesaw said:


> I have some formula-x coming my way, so if funds permit i'd like to run all 3.


 
Let us know how you like that Formula-X


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Oct 30, 2011)

Tomorrow is my last day... I'll give feedback accordingly


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Nov 1, 2011)

*FINAL REVIEW*

*Appetite:* 9/10 - I had been easily doing my 12-16 hours of fasting, but after starting the stack I would be ravenous during my unfasted times.  So if you're looking for something to stimulate appetite, this stack is it for sure.

*Strength:* 8/10 - I've actually gained strength while cutting/recomping.  Pretty amazing.  Squat is up 20, RDLs up 20, Bench Press about the same, Pullups are up a solid 10-15.

*Libido: *10/10 - Absolutely the most profound effect this stack had.  I have nothing more to say about this except morning wood every morning and 4-5 minutes refractory time.

*Muscle-gain: *8/10 Considering my extensive fasting periods and the fact that I'm eating maintenance calories, some days below... well, I'm pretty amazed.  Waist has decreased but weight has stayed the same.

*Fat-loss: *6/10 I'm going to chalk most of the fat loss up to my diet.  These supplements are great for fat-loss in terms of gaining/keeping muscle and strength, but I can't say the're particularly meant to be used for losing fat.

*Energy:* 9/10 - I almost didn't include this, but it's an aspect of this stack which must be emphasized.  My energy levels were through the roof most days where as before I was very sluggish.


----------



## Bonesaw (Nov 1, 2011)

you just told me everything i wanted to hear.  I'm about to try this.


----------

